# Black cat



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Screech is around 8 or 9 years old. He loves and craves people. He needs to be an only cat. He used to be my son's cat but he moved (his ???? ex-wife's fault). My friend took him because we thought his cat and Screech could be friends but that didn't happen. He's 20 lbs and healthy. Just took him to the vet for vet check and blood work. He doesn't get any exercise because he is locked in a bedroom 23-1/2 hours a day. I try to keep him out longer as much as possible, but Karl says him and Screech have their routine. He loves to be brushed and cuddled. I so want to find him a forever home.

Kathy


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Black cats are the hardest to place. Some of my favourite cats have been black ones and they were all the biggest sucks. Very loving. Unfortunately, quite a few people have a negative attitude about them through superstitions, etc. and they're usually the last to be adopted from shelters. I wish you luck!


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope that you have had some luck placing the cat if not I hope that you have tried or will still try re introducing the 2(can google how on the net) you really can't lock a kitty in a room 24/7 it is not healthy for them mentally or physically unless it is a darn huge room!


----------

